
Ask HN: How are you tracking the Coronavirus? - airstrike
With seemingly hourly developments, I&#x27;m wondering how other HNers are following the spread of the virus, avoiding excessive FUD and possibly making arrangements, whether preemptively or not
======
ToFab123
I am not tracking the corona virus in any way, form or shape.

~~~
pinkfoot
Me neither, I hope it reciprocates the courtesy.

------
helph67
This article makes the point that only a tiny percentage of those who contract
the virus die. I have also seen reported that those most at risk are aged 70
years or older. [https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-01/coronavirus-update-
ho...](https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-02-01/coronavirus-update-how-to-
protect-yourself-from-outbreak/11918302)

------
em10fan
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)
and [https://www.coronaviruschart.com/](https://www.coronaviruschart.com/)

